# Wondering what colors these mice are...



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I am wondering if you all would take a look and give me the technically correct colors and patterns of all my new babies? Feel free to ask for different angles.

mouse 1



























mouse 2


















mouse 3


















Those are the only babies I have real good pictures of right now.

I know the breeder told me what she thinks, but I just want to see what others say.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Black banded, argente piebald and black piebald. The two piebalds are most likely banded genetically, but as they don't really look like bandeds it's probably better and more accurate to just say piebald 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Agreed! They all look like they're banded, but since two have such big white markings, they might as well be pied.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

You think mouse two is an argent rather than a recessive yellow? Interesting


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

based on location. Although, now I don't know where this user lives.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

These are mice I produced and I'm in WI USA


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Then it's probably RY, not argente.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very interesting.  Thanks for all the good info. I love learning more about "the girls". (Do you like that Erica? We're calling them "the girls".)


----------

